# What's up with this Petco Rose Petal?



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I stopped in a Petco today to buy a hunk of mopani driftwood and noticed this weird looking Rose Petal/Rosetail betta. His caudal fin was segmented, almost like bouquets of flowers or feather dusters. His dorsal & anal fins were normal, except for maybe the beginnings of some fin rot. Is this a defect, mutation, water hardness issue or what? I must admit I've never seen anything like it. It looked kind of interesting to me even though I'm strictly a plakat guy. 

Sorry for the poor picture quality, I took it with my burner phone.


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

From what I understand, it's an extreme mutation of a rosetail called a "feathertail". Aquastar has developed a line (Apache) where even the dorsal and ventrals are affected.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I never knew that a "feathertail" was a thing. Don't tell Petco, they'll probably raise the prices 5 bucks more.


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

Ah, Petco. It's a love/hate thing. =P

Here's a couple of Aquastar's Apaches (as she's developing the line):
Auctioned for $53USD: dorsal, caudal, anal affected









Auctioned for $50USD: as above, plus ventrals now


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

They are gorgeous but I wonder with all the genetic modifications if they will still be able to swim? Maybe they will just helicopter around the tank.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Pretty. Petco would freak out if they knew. "What? We missed five bucks on that sale????”

Not matter what condition the fish was in anyway....


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Speaking of Petco, I was there the other day to find a rescue betta (I had a 5.5 tank I wasn't using and had gotten it cycled). What I saw at my local Petco made me sick; cups less than 1/2 full of water, most of the water was dirty, dead or dying fish. I didn't feel safe getting a fish due to diseases; I hope one day to be experienced enough to help treat a sick fish. So, I got my rescue fish elsewhere. But, my question is this- has anyone on this forum ever talked to a pet store manager/employee about the conditions of the bettas and had success? I don't want to be rude but I think someone needs to speak for the fish (like the Lorax).


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I know, right? Yesterday I went in for guppies and cordyaras catfish, left with none.
Dead fish in every tank!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I agree. They Petco shouldn't know about feathertail. Rose Petal bettas are already expensive enough for many customers so that not many of them sell 

Betta44: I know some pet stores are really bad. Some of them only change water on shipment days. Although I haven't talked to store manager or employee, I've read some people on the forum speak to them.


----------

